# Nipple, Elbow Spur area



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

We are heading out to these areas about 4 AM out of Destin tomorrow morning. I am waiting on my roffs to come in but just wanted to compare notes with anyone who might be headed out that way tomorrow. 

251-591-3283

Thanks,

Maclin


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, the Lucky Lady is heading out at 5:30am from Pensacola. We plan on starting around the Nipple/131 and further south based upon conditions. The latest Hilton's report shows the area s and sw of the nipple as very promising. Let's stay in touch!! Good Luck.


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

How did ya'll do.

We started at the nipple and worked down through the elbow. Caught 2 20lb wahoo lost a big wahoo est 60+ and saw a white while casting poppers at a weed line. The water was good but that scattered grass gave us fits all day.


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I gottcha you. We hit the Nipple, 131, and went about 15 miles SE. Lots of scattered grass.A few weedlines trying to form up but nothing great. Found a small weedline with blue/green water on the offshore side and fished this hard. We had a billfish in the baits, 5 dolphin(largest about 20 lbs.), and a few other strikes. Islanders/ballyhoo and naked ballyhoo seemed to be the preferred bait. Slow, but overall, a good trip. And, the weather did not get us!!:bowdown


----------

